# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Pls Help - Cousin function in MDX

## Junko

Hello everybody,

PLEASE HELP!!! Can someone explan how the Cousin function works step by step?

The funcion is explained in this page:

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms145481.aspx

At the end of that page, there is an example followed by a paragraph:

====
The following example retrieves the cousin of the month of July of fiscal year 2002 based on its ancestor at the quarter level in the second quarter of fiscal year 2004. The retrieved cousin is the month of October of 2003.

SELECT Cousin 
   ([Date].[Fiscal].[Month].[July 2002] ,
    [Date].[Fiscal].[Fiscal Quarter].[Q2 FY 2004]
   ) ON 0
FROM [Adventure Works]
====

... but I just don't get why October 2003 is returned here.
What is the mechanizm used here???
I guess I need an essencial understanding of this function.
Would Cousin use [Q2 FY 2004] as the *common* parent
for [July 2002] and its cousin, or would it see [Month] as 
the parent of [July 2002] and [Q2 FY 2004] as the parent of what should be returned?

THANKS!!!

----------

